
Ask HN: Best open source projects landing pages - _mrmnmly
Which landing pages of open source software you find well designed?<p>My quick examples will be:<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.meteor.com&#x2F;<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vuejs.org&#x2F;<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hexo.io&#x2F;
======
xek6ae
I like these small easy landing page for github projects without animations,
e.g. [https://httpie.org/](https://httpie.org/)

------
m1guelpf
[https://laravel.com](https://laravel.com)

